# Kann nicht formatieren! Was tun?



## Blubberheini (9. April 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen SONY VAIO Laptop.
Ich habe versucht mit der RECOVERY CD die Festplatte C: zu formatieren und Windows neu aufzuspielen.
Dummerweise hat mein 4 jähriger Sohn während der Formatierung irgendwie die Abbrechen Funktion ausgelöst.
D.h. meine Festplatte ist jetzt irgendwie so halb formatiert. Datenschrott halt.
Wenn ich den Laptop anschalte kommt ein Fehler wenn er versucht auf die HDD zuzugreifen. 
(An Error Has Occurred - nicht mehr und nicht weniger)
Nun möchte ich natürlich die Festplatte komplett formatieren um windows neu installieren zu können.
Das Problem ist, dass man bei diesem scheiss SONY VAIO die Boot Devices nicht verändern kann.

FIRST BOOT DEVICE = HDD
SECOND BOOT DEVICE = CD-ROM
THIRD BOOT DEVICE = FLOPPY

Das ist so unveränderbar.
Falls ich mich täusche so klärt mich bitte auf.

D.h. also ich schalte Rechner an.
Er versucht auf HDD zuzugreifen.
Error kommt. Dadurch versucht er leider nicht weiter zu machen.
Er hört einfach auf, er versucht noch net mal auf CD oder Diskette zu booten.

- Hier noch einige Daten zum Laptop -

SONY VAIO
PCG-FR415S

- BIOS INFORMATIONEN -

PhoenixBIOS
Bios Version: R0109K7
Festplatte (FIRST BOOT DEVICE): HITACHI_DK23FA-60-(PM)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich in diesem Fall tun kann?
Irgendwie muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben zuerst auf CD zu booten um hinterher die HDD formatieren zu können?

Ich danke euch wie Verückt im Vorraus
Viele Grüße, Blubberheini!


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Mh... kann man die Bootreihnfolge im Bios nicht ändern? Versuch mal wärend des Starts Del (Entf) zu drücken um ins Bios zu kommen... alternativ kannst du auch versuchen die Bootreihnfolge temporär zu ändern... ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das dort möglich ist... versuch es mit dem drücken von F8 in Intervallen...


----------



## Blubberheini (9. April 2007)

ich bin doch schon im bios
entf taste bringt garnix beim booten
genauso wenig wie f8
ich komme anscheind nur mit f2 ins bios
und dort lässt es sich definitiv nicht ändern!


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

So... nun hab ich mal Google bemüht... aber außer nem weiteren Forenbetrag in nem anderen Forum von dir mit dem gleichen Problem und dem gleichen Lösungsvorschlag, den ich bereits gemacht hatte (F8) nichts gefunden... nunja... mal auf die Sonyseite guguggt (was nen hässliches Ding... die Suche funktioniert nur mit dem Internet Explorer und nicht mit Firefox... da siehste mal was ich für dich auf mich genommen hab )
Jedenfalls die Lösung: Wärend des Starts ESC halten (ca. 5Sekunden laut Sony und die müssens ja wissen) und anschließend das Bootgerät wählen...


----------

